# Clipping Fantails for Breeding



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Ok, Twice she has laid eggs but no Babies. How do you trim a fantail for breeding? Pictures would be helpful.

Tony


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't trim the vent feathers, but I know many do it and they can be of some help.
Again, my personal experience is that I got gorgeous babies without trimming the vent feathers.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't have a pic.. but you know birds enough... so here it goes..lol.. I take those bullnose trimming shears and just clean away around the vent.. without going too far in.. just enough so it is not so surrounded by feathers... that is all you need to do... don't cut too close as it will get a blood feather perhaps.. just trimming the fluff around the vent... hope that helps...


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Will give it a shot tomorrow. Here is hoping no blood feathers.


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

You Need To Trim The Tail Feathers Also . Starting From The Bottom Of The Tail On Both Sides Leave About One Inch From Base And Go Up One Forth On Each Side.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

loftkeeper said:


> You Need To Trim The Tail Feathers Also . Starting From The Bottom Of The Tail On Both Sides Leave About One Inch From Base And Go Up One Forth On Each Side.


Thanks, that was the other question I didn't know how to ask.

Tony


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

> Something that has been very productive for me is a simple block of wood added to the breeder pens or loft floor. I cut 4x4 blocks about 6-8 inch's long and make them available to the birds. This gives the bird his or her individual space and has greatly increased the fertility in my Indians. The extra height allows the cock bird extra elevation so he can wrap around and under the female with out obstruction. ~ Steve Shaw


http://www.azpigeonclub.org/pigeon_ponderings.php

Maybe this is useful.


----------

